# 2WW - No period cramps or implantation bleed?



## HollieHotLips (Mar 30, 2004)

Hi

Do you think its possible to get a bfp with no period pains/crampy feelings or implantation bleed i.e you feel completely normal apart from feeling a bit bloated from the cyclogest?? 

Love Hollie


----------



## JoE (Dec 18, 2003)

Hi Hollie
I don't know... but I hope so, because I feel the same as you. Apart from a few twinges and a bit crampy, I feel totally normal (if that's possible)....
Good luck!
Love
joxx


----------



## Lilly (Apr 27, 2003)

hi hollie 
im not a nurse hun but have done 5 ivf times and to tell the thruth hun everyone is different some pepole do bleed some dont some get cramps and some dont wishing you all the luck in the world for testing hope its a bfp 

love lilly xxx


----------



## Angus (Jun 1, 2004)

Hi

I was pg a few years ago (m/c) but had no idea until i was 11 weeks. I was bit useless at keeping track of my cycle then and didn't realise i'd missed a couple of periods and no other syptoms till wekk 11 when i got the whole lot literally in one day.

while i'm here i'm on day 7 of my 2ww and i've got a few cramps and a bit of lower back pain like when i get my af, is this af or could i still get a +ve??

Good Luck to you both
Linzi xx


----------



## HollieHotLips (Mar 30, 2004)

Thanks for you replies girls......

Linzibell, I think it sounds like implantation to me.

Love Hollie


----------



## Angus (Jun 1, 2004)

Thanks, I think this 2ww should be made illegal!! 
 They should just tell us there and then if its going to work. 

Linzi xx


----------



## mini (May 17, 2004)

I think we should be put out for 2ww and woken to have result 

Mini xx


----------



## Angus (Jun 1, 2004)

oh definately - we're testing the same day!! although i had iui not icsi

Good Luck

linzi xx


----------



## molly mo (Apr 26, 2004)

In the last two 2ww's from IVF I have not had any cramps or implantation bleeds and both times had positive results.I , like you worrid that i could not feel a thing during this time and that nothing could possibly be happening.
Sadly , the first time i miscarried but this time i am currently 3 months pregnant.
Hope this helps and good luck
Molly Mo


----------

